# Step by step family visa sponsorship please



## Onelasttime (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi 

We have been here two weeks now and so far things have been relatively straight forward but now we are stuck and would really appreciate some help. I feel like we are going round in circles and it is getting to me. 

My husband has his residency visa in place (just) and is at the final stage of ID card application. He needs to sponsor me (wife) and our three children. The pro at work is making things impossible and keeps telling us different information which is wrong so we are going it alone (hopefully with your help). 

We are all in Dubai with him and the children start school on Sunday. 

Ok so I have a list of what is needed and a procedure list from the government website but where do we start? It says I should get my medical but in order to register for a health card I have to have a visa stamp which I don't have as we are on tourist visas! Also it implies my husband (sponsor) has to attend the medical with me is this right? Can anyone recommend a hospital near Deira I can have this done? 

If anyone has a step by step guide I would be so grateful. It was all going so well schools were a breeze, finding a house was easy thanks to a fab agent and we have even brought a car but this just keeps leaving me in tears and I want to get it done so I can get on with trying to meet people and build a life here.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## jozefk (Apr 11, 2013)

Start from immigration in Dubai, if you live in Dubai.


----------

